# Oil Plug Issue (stripped drive socket) like on Gen I? Replacment recommendation?



## 17Hatch6MT (Dec 28, 2015)

Sorry if this has been answered already. I can't get search to work well.

Does the Gen 2 1.4 GTDI engine drain plug have issues with a stripping (Torx drive? or hex drive?) like the Gen 1 engine?

If the original drain plug is 'no good', is there a recommendation for a replacement plug? 

If the original is 'ok', then if the original has $7 o-rings (as dealer issue), is there a generic replacment o-ring that's good? Viton ok? Size?

Thanks...


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Good question? I would be interested in the replacement o-ring info as well, but for a gen I.


----------



## frankh (Aug 25, 2014)

Blasirl said:


> Good question? I would be interested in the replacement o-ring info as well, but for a gen I.


Some things I can tell you.
1) On the Gen 1 the thread is an M14* 1.5mm pitch... Gen 2 is "probably" the same but I don't know for sure.

2) A 95 to 99 Dodge Neon sump plug is the same thread and fits perfectly ( I had a spare one and is now on My Cruze).

3) The Neon sump plug comes with a 13mm across the flats head as opposed to a 10mm hex on the Cruze plug. There are many after market plugs in the autoparts store with up to 17mm heads on them.. Obviously be careful with over tightening.

4) Viton is a perfect material for withstanding oil and gas.


----------



## HatchLifeRS (Oct 3, 2017)

Gen 2 Cruze has a 15mm drain plug with a T45 or something like that on the inside, unlike the 10mm on the Gen 1. It also isn't an aluminum plug like the Gen 1. I'm not sure of the specs but they aren't the same. 

So far haven't had any issues. The Gen 2 ones are just a little finicky to put it. You'd have to be pretty thick headed to mess up these drain plugs. They're pretty much the same as any other car (like the neon).

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## 17Hatch6MT (Dec 28, 2015)

*O-rings*

Where I work, we have a machine with a similar critical o-ring that needed frequent replacement. The piece from the manufacturer was crazy expensive. One of our crack maintenance staff measured it with a micrometer or caliper, and said, "It's a standard '#X' size o-ring," and he told us we could order a bag of 100 for $5 or something.

See here: https://www.mcmaster.com/#o-rings/=1cirsmk From reading the specifications given, it seems the Buna-N material would be suitable. I am not an expert and offer no guarantees of this. Above, 'frankh' says Viton is 'perfect', in answer to my question of whether Viton is suitable. Neither type is expensive. McMaster-Carr is an A-1 reliable outfit to order from. 

If you don't have a caliper, I bought a simple vernier caliper from Ace for $10 or so. I see that McMaster-Carr has a similar vernier caliper w/ 0.1 mm precision for about $10. (https://www.mcmaster.com/#2192a21/=1cis1np) Some care would be required though (subtract/add the zero offset); there's no zero adjust on these.

If someone measures-up the suitable-size o-ring for the Gen II gasoline (or diesel for that matter) engine, please let us know! I'll have to do my 1st diy oil change before I can offer to help with this.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

frankh said:


> Viton is a perfect material for withstanding oil and gas.


Even though it really isn't needed, I bought some replacement anodized aluminum plugs with a magnet in the end and wanted the proper o-ring. I'll try the Viton on my next change. Thanks for the info.


----------



## frankh (Aug 25, 2014)

Blasirl said:


> Even though it really isn't needed, I bought some replacement anodized aluminum plugs with a magnet in the end and wanted the proper o-ring. I'll try the Viton on my next change. Thanks for the info.


In order of suitability for oil and gas.

1) Buna N.. Black 
2) Viton..... brown
3) Flurosilicone... Blue

1) is just fine and 3) is the best.. Stands the highest temperature. Almost all seals on the car are Buna-N.. well they are all black in colour at least...


----------



## frankh (Aug 25, 2014)

HatchLifeRS said:


> Gen 2 Cruze has a 15mm drain plug with a T45 or something like that on the inside, unlike the 10mm on the Gen 1. It also isn't an aluminum plug like the Gen 1. I'm not sure of the specs but they aren't the same.
> 
> So far haven't had any issues. The Gen 2 ones are just a little finicky to put it. You'd have to be pretty thick headed to mess up these drain plugs. They're pretty much the same as any other car (like the neon).
> 
> ...



The gen 1 plug is not aluminium.. its steel. It might have what is called an "aluminised" coating on it but the plug is definitely steel.

In fact you can mig weld a steel nut over the rounded off 10mm hex in order to take it out of some clutz has put it in super tight.

I very much suspect the Gen 2 is a 14 *1.5mm thread like almost every other drain plug in newer cars are.. But I don't know that for a fact.


Edited to show that the thread is an M14 *1.5mm pitch.. Not M15.. At least on the Gen 1


----------

